# Bison Tenderloins



## mossymo (Jun 19, 2007)

I am doing something with these tenderloins; tonight they are chilling and thawing. Hopefulley tomorrow they will be either marinating or smoking. I do want your idea's?

Picture's will be posted on how I should smoke these tenderloins. The final product will be photogaphed and shown.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow, that sounds awesome!  What were you thinking of marinating them in?


----------



## mossymo (Jun 19, 2007)

I a looking for idea's......

Planning on marinating it in milk today. Then tonight I am putting it in a good seasoned marinade before smoking it. I am looking for idea's of a good seasoned marinade or possibly a brine?


----------



## squeezy (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd wrap them in bacon with a light rub and take them out at an internal of about 140Âº ... I wouldn't brine them though. I'd also not marinade them too long ... you don't want mush!


----------



## mossymo (Jun 19, 2007)

Squeezy
I agree on not marinating too long. What rub do you suggest I use?


----------



## squeezy (Jun 19, 2007)

Anything that you would like on beef will work well ... I'm  at work now and can't look anything up ...

Good luck friend!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 20, 2007)

garlic powder
onion powder
paprika 
chili powder
mustard powder
coriander


----------



## mossymo (Jun 20, 2007)

I am a few hours away from putting the tenderloin in the smoker. Reading other threads it appears with how lean tenderloin is other members suggest not smoking it.

I do not want to wreck a fine chunk of meat so from others advice it sounds like either make it in the oven or slice it for steaks on the grill? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated and thank you in advance.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 20, 2007)

Trust me ... wrap it bacon ... use a thermometer, when it hits 140Âº take it off ... it will be great!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 21, 2007)

They make great Canadian bacons too!


----------



## linescum (Jun 21, 2007)

MMMMMMMMM i love buffalo meat i need to get over to the bison ranch in shellsburg and grab me some for the smoker... been waterin at the mouth just thinking about it


----------



## mossymo (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is a pic of the tenderloin cut down to steaks and wrapped in bacon on the grill and cooked to a perfect medium rare. These were very tender steaks !!!




I am kind of disappointed in myself for not having the backbone to try and smoke it,..... hindsight is 20/20. Also next time I am going to do much more rub research, the rub I choose wasn't right for our tastebuds nor this project.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't know what wasn't right they sure look good!


----------

